# Now a married man!



## deleteduser99 (May 25, 2014)

Brothers and sisters of PuritanBoard,

Yesterday I took Lydia to be my wife. Incredibly thankful that the Lord has now answered a long-standing prayer!


----------



## Frosty (May 25, 2014)

Praise God!

Congratulations Harley & Lydia!


----------



## Unoriginalname (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations, you and your bride look very nice, may the Lord bless you with many happy fruitful years.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 25, 2014)

Praia God, congratulations also, may The Lord bless you both with a large family.


----------



## Peairtach (May 25, 2014)

God bless you both, and may you glorify Him as man and wife 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kodos (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations, brother!

"He who finds a wife finds a good thing,
And obtains favor from the Lord."

May The Lord bless your marriage abundantly!


----------



## Gforce9 (May 25, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2014)

There's a smiley for that:

 

But I'll just toast the occasion:


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 25, 2014)

May our God make your marriage a living picture of Christ and the church. 

Grace to you as you begin this chapter of the race marked out for you.

Congratulations!


----------



## Cymro (May 26, 2014)

May It be the beginning of a covenant family to the praise of the glory of His grace.
CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Free Christian (May 26, 2014)

As we say down here, good on ya.


----------



## CJW (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## earl40 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (May 26, 2014)

God is so good.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 26, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Mindaboo (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## ZackF (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Abeard (May 26, 2014)

Praise God! Marriage is great blessing


----------



## rbcbob (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations brother!


----------



## dcantrell2009 (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations! My own wedding is actually in 5 days!


----------



## rookie (May 26, 2014)

Congrats brother!!!! And sister!!!!


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Berean (May 26, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Somerset (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Hemustincrease (May 26, 2014)

Oh wonderful! Congratulations to you both. Your wife looks radiant and what a beautiful and elegant dress choice. The Lord richly bless you both in your new life together.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 26, 2014)

How incredibly happy you must be. Congratulations!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 26, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## CuriousNdenver (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------

